# September 2016 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2016)

Congratulations to @telephotodreams for _Growth_!


----------



## PersistentNomad (Oct 14, 2016)

Yay! I voted for this one. Congrats!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 14, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @telephotodreams for _Growth_!


Congratulations!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats
All great photos this month


----------



## manny212 (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats !!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

